# torque wrench alternative?



## -=Canuck=- (Dec 6, 2005)

i just got a new bont. XXX carbon bar and thompson x4 stem, it has precise limits for tightening, but i dont have a torque wrench. What can i do, to do it my self, minus torque wrench. OR should I forgo the DIY and just get the shop to do it?


----------



## gkler (Nov 8, 2004)

*don't waste money*



-=Canuck=- said:


> i just got a new bont. XXX carbon bar and thompson x4 stem, it has precise limits for tightening, but i dont have a torque wrench. What can i do, to do it my self, minus torque wrench. OR should I forgo the DIY and just get the shop to do it?


I would take it to a good shop and have them do it. If they crush the bar or mess it up, they will have to replace it. If you do it and crush it, then you are out one sweet handlebar.
Or go down to sears or such and shell out the money for a torque wrench, if it wasn't carbon I wouldn't worry but once you crack carbon it is done.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

if you don't want to get a torque wrench available inexpsensively at Princess Auto...then take a spring scale and use the scale @ 90degrees to the wrench and pull till the desired torque is reached...using wrench length * weight pulled on the spring scale
DMR


----------



## kmandevi (Jan 31, 2006)

*rent*

Autozone has a free tool rental. You just go there and put a deposit on a tool, and when you return it you get your deposit back. Its free! They rent out torque wrenches and all kinds of other stuff.
http://www.autozone.com/in_our_stores/loan_a_tool/loan_a_tool.htm

ken


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

*Just get a torque wrench...*



-=Canuck=- said:


> i just got a new bont. XXX carbon bar and thompson x4 stem, it has precise limits for tightening, but i dont have a torque wrench. What can i do, to do it my self, minus torque wrench. OR should I forgo the DIY and just get the shop to do it?


A beam style torque wrench doesn't cost that much. Sears sells one for around $23.

The "clicker" models are more expensive, but not necessarily better. I prefer the beam style wrenches because of the visual feedback. The auditory and tactile feedback of a "clicker" style wrench might be missed for low torque values.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

buy a in/ lb torque wrench. they only cost around $40 from Nashbar, you'll spend more than that taking your bike to a shop everytime you need to tighten something


----------

